# Is this a nice buckling? (:



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

So long story short, buck service does not seem to be working for me so I though i might start to look for a herd sire. so ive been causally looking around for month knowing that the right buck will come round when its meant to come round, well then i stumble upon this guy! Im gettng much better at judging conformation but for now i still rely also on help from other goat people to make sure im doing it right.
So what do you think of this buckling, is he nice from what you can tell?
Unfortunately I only have the one picture for now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is cute!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I like him. He may be peeing but he looks like one that "sets himself up". I'd have to see more natural walking pictures of him to get a good opinion, plus with kids it's harder, but he looks promising.

But I wouldn't buy any buck without pictures of their dam's udder, and their sire dam's udder, as well as whether his dam is a healthy, friendly doe. :thumb:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

He looks nice but we need to see pictures of his dam and sire, sire's dam and siblings etc.
What are his bloodlines?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

He's adorable  Agree with the others about sire & dam pictures.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Ill get pics of his dam tomorrow. She was milked out before pics could be taken this morning. 
Ok hope I did this right haha!

1st pic is his sire
2nd pic sires sire
3rd 4th and 5th pic sires dam

On his Dams side there is
6th pic dams sire
7th and 8th pic dams sires dam 

few I hope this helps because now Im really confuse haha ill get more pedigree pictures later if I can.:greengrin:


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh dear I though maybe these would post in a line and close to the same size but i guess they did not.:chin:
sorry about that. I hope it still helps a bit though.
his sires pic is really small yikes ill try and repost!!!!

Oh and on his bloodlines, it made up of Goodwood, Rosasharn, Old mountain farm, Pholia farm,Tom Thumb and Uddercup.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Ok so I got some pictures of his mother's udder I believe also.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Hm. In previous posts, I see some nice udders, but in the most recent, I see a dam with very posty legs and forward-pointing teats--perhaps due to poor rear udder attachments. Is that his mother, and does she really look like that?


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> Hm. In previous posts, I see some nice udders, but in the most recent, I see a dam with very posty legs and forward-pointing teats--perhaps due to poor rear udder attachments. Is that his mother, and does she really look like that?


its ether his mother or his sister I believe (I don't know if they are full siblings) or one is his mother and the other is his sister they were not specific when they sent the pics. Ya I noticed the legs too and the teats. I guess when I go look at them ill have to look more closely.
But I'm pretty sure its may be his sister.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes, I'd be particular about finding out who his close relatives are, and what they look like. Having an A+++ distant ancestor or two won't help, if the genetics didn't get passed on.
And, I guess her teats wing out--rear attachment okay in first pic, but odd camera angle in 2nd pic really show that the teats aren't perpendicular.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

If I were you, I would keep looking, you can find much better


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Hmm well I'm going to go take a look at him tomorrow anyways, wouldn't want to miss out on something great just because the pictures didn't look great, might look amazing in person you never know. I've turned down goats before, I always hate the thought of wasting people time but I want a good goat for sure. I have a doe that looks kinda funny if not setup properly but when set up she looks amazing. I know she does because at her first show when she was a younger she got 5th out of about 20 and it was so cold she was scrunching all up and still did good (at least I thought 5th was good considering haha) So you never know, no harm in looking I guess!!  thank you guys!! 
If anyone has anything more to add please do, I want to learn everything I can!!!!!


----------

